

Shown HN: Free Hello Bar alternative for Wordpress - s3cur3
http://conversioninsights.net/attention-grabber/

======
s3cur3
Hi HN,

I'm Tyler, the OP. I created the Attention Grabber plugin on a whim today
because I hated the thought of spending $50/month into perpetuity to build my
email list.

If you use Wordpress as a CMS and Customer.io to send your emails, it should
be pretty useful.

